# Electrical Room



## Mech (Jan 12, 2010)

2009 IBC, but since I don't have access to that, I guess I'll use 2006 for the moment.

I have an existing building that is undergoing some small renovations.  The question is in regards to accessibility to a proposed electrical room.  Must this room be accessible?  My common sense says 'yes.'  Is there anywhere in the Building Code or ANSI A117.1 that provides an exception to making this room accessible?  Or is there anywhere that specifically states the room must be accessible?

The proposed room size is 4'-0" x 7'-0".  Normally we would make the room accessible; however, if we want to enlarge the room to 5'-0" x 7'-0", we will need to close in a window.  To keep the window and make the room accessible, we need to enlarge the room to about 8'-0" x 7'-0".

Using the existing building code, would this situation qualify as technically infeasible?

Any thoughts or ideas?

Thanks in advance.

Mech


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Electrical Room

2006 IBC:

1103.2.2 Existing buildings.

Existing buildings shall comply with Section 3409.

1103.2.9 Equipment spaces.

Spaces frequented only by personnel for maintenance, repair or monitoring of equipment are not required to be accessible. Such spaces include, but are not limited to, elevator pits, elevator penthouses, mechanical, electrical or communications equipment rooms, piping or equipment catwalks, water or sewage treatment pump rooms and stations, electric substations and transformer vaults, and highway and tunnel utility facilities.

3409.3 Extent of application.

An alteration of an existing element, space or area of a building or facility shall not impose a requirement for greater accessibility than that which would be required for new construction.

Alterations shall not reduce or have the effect of reducing accessibility of a building, portion of a building or facility.


----------



## Mech (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Electrical Room

Thanks TJacobs.

The 1103.2.9 Equipment Spaces exempts the accessibility requirements.

Now for argument's / debate's sake, if this room were classified as storage, would it need to be accessible?  I did not see exemptions for storage rooms in the IBC, but if the room were 5'x7', only a small portion would be usable due to a 5 ft diameter turnaround space requirement.  There are portions of the accessibity code that I do not yet have a firm grasp on.

Thanks.


----------



## Forest (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Electrical Room

An electrical room as a storage closet is only opening a can of worms.As to clearance issue's and easily ignitible materials.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Electrical Room

Good luck trying to install an electrical room in a 4' wide space.  What is the amperage of the service in the electrical room?


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Electrical Room

I find the fact that Forest and jar546 have the same avatar and home state somewhat disconcerting. :shock:


----------



## brudgers (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Electrical Room



			
				Mech said:
			
		

> Thanks TJacobs.The 1103.2.9 Equipment Spaces exempts the accessibility requirements.
> 
> Now for argument's / debate's sake, if this room were classified as storage, would it need to be accessible?  I did not see exemptions for storage rooms in the IBC, but if the room were 5'x7', only a small portion would be usable due to a 5 ft diameter turnaround space requirement.  There are portions of the accessibity code that I do not yet have a firm grasp on.
> 
> Thanks.


A storage room doesn't require turnaround space to be considered accessible.

If the door is wide enough the person can roll in forward and out backwards...as one would expect for a front approach.


----------



## brudgers (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Electrical Room



			
				Mech said:
			
		

> 2009 IBC, but since I don't have access to that, I guess I'll use 2006 for the moment.I have an existing building that is undergoing some small renovations.  The question is in regards to accessibility to a proposed electrical room.  Must this room be accessible?  My common sense says 'yes.'  Is there anywhere in the Building Code or ANSI A117.1 that provides an exception to making this room accessible?  Or is there anywhere that specifically states the room must be accessible?
> 
> The proposed room size is 4'-0" x 7'-0".  Normally we would make the room accessible; however, if we want to enlarge the room to 5'-0" x 7'-0", we will need to close in a window.  To keep the window and make the room accessible, we need to enlarge the room to about 8'-0" x 7'-0".
> 
> ...


If it falls under ABA then it needs to be accessible see:

http://www.access-board.gov/ada-aba/final.cfm



> Advisory F205.1 General. Controls covered by F205.1 include, but are not limited to, light switches, *circuit breakers*, duplexes and other convenience receptacles, environmental and appliance controls, plumbing fixture controls, and security and intercom systems.


----------



## Mech (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: Electrical Room

Brudgers: Let me start by saying I am not starting a war.  I always thought that to be accessible, the room, route, etc. had to be accessible both to people who can walk and to those who are bound in wheelchairs.  I do not understand how a room can be considered accessible unless it has a turn-around space.  The proposed layout would allow a wheelchair user to enter the room.  But if the door were to close behind them, they do not have the prescribed space to turn around and exit the room.

As far as rolling forwards into and backwards out of the room, I follow what you are saying.  On a related note, how far can one reasonably expect a wheelchair bound individual to travel backwards.  I have always wondered this, but I never found an answer.  We have always designed hallways such that if a person wheeled all the way to the end, they had at least 5 ft to turn around and come back to where they started from.

Jar456: I was given the plans, marked as "Electrical Room" and asked if it needs to be accessible.  I know there is an existing electrical panel that will be inside the proposed room.  The whole building is about 2,150 sq ft., so  I assume the service is less than 200 amps.

Everyone: If there were an identical 4' x 7' storage room (on an accessible floor), without an electrical panel, would the storage room need to be accessible?  Would it need a 5 ft turn around circle?

Someone on the old ICC board      :shock:  :evil: (I cannot believe I wrote that!!!) had a saying in their signature along these lines: The less you know, the easier your job.  I'd rather know more and do the job correctly.

Thanks


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: Electrical Room

First let me say that an electrical room by itself does not need to be accessible, so if no storage is permitted then no accessibility.

If storage is somehow permitted, then it could go either way depending on your view of the following:

This would appear to require accessibility:

*1103.2.3 Employee work areas.*

*Spaces and elements within employee work areas shall only be required to comply with Sections 907.9.1.2, 1007 and 1104.3.1 and shall be designed and constructed so that individuals with disabilities can approach, enter and exit the work area.** Work areas, or portions of work areas, that are less than 150 square feet (14 m2) in area and elevated 7 inches (178 mm) or more above the ground or finish floor where the elevation is essential to the function of the space shall be exempt from all requirements.*

The underlined passage appears to allow nonaccessible.

*1104.3 Connected spaces.*

*When a building or portion of a building is required to be accessible, an accessible route shall be provided to each portion of the building, to accessible building entrances connecting accessible pedestrian walkways and the public way.*

*Exception: In assembly areas with fixed seating required to be accessible, an accessible route shall not be required to serve fixed seating where wheelchair spaces or designated aisle seats required to be on an accessible route are not provided.*

*1104.3.1 Employee work areas.*

*Common use circulation paths within employee work areas shall be accessible routes.*

*Exceptions:*

*1.	Common use circulation paths, located within employee work areas that are less than 300 square feet (27.9 m2) in size and defined by permanently installed partitions, counters, casework or furnishings, shall not be required to be accessible routes.*

*2.	Common use circulation paths, located within employee work areas, that are an integral component of equipment, shall not be required to be accessible routes.*

*3.	Common use circulation paths, located within exterior employee work areas that are fully exposed to the weather, shall not be required to be accessible routes.*

Have fun!   :|


----------



## brudgers (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: Electrical Room



			
				Mech said:
			
		

> Brudgers: Let me start by saying I am not starting a war.  I always thought that to be accessible, the room, route, etc. had to be accessible both to people who can walk and to those who are bound in wheelchairs.  I do not understand how a room can be considered accessible unless it has a turn-around space.  The proposed layout would allow a wheelchair user to enter the room.  But if the door were to close behind them, they do not have the prescribed space to turn around and exit the room.As far as rolling forwards into and backwards out of the room, I follow what you are saying.  On a related note, how far can one reasonably expect a wheelchair bound individual to travel backwards.  I have always wondered this, but I never found an answer.  We have always designed hallways such that if a person wheeled all the way to the end, they had at least 5 ft to turn around and come back to where they started from.
> 
> Jar456: I was given the plans, marked as "Electrical Room" and asked if it needs to be accessible.  I know there is an existing electrical panel that will be inside the proposed room.  The whole building is about 2,150 sq ft., so  I assume the service is less than 200 amps.
> 
> ...


ADAAG 1993 answer:

The room needs to be on accessible route.

The door needs to meet the required width (see 4.13.5 and the sections it sends you to).

Clear floor area needs to be provided at the door (see figure 25)...it's easier if the door swings out and there is no latch and closer.

See Figure 3(b) backing up...even around corners...is acceptable.

The turning circle is specific to only some sections of ADAAG 1993.


----------

